# sex with vulvar varicosities?



## LaFlaca1226 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm 20 weeks along and I just found out I have a vulvar varicosity. It's been swollen for a couple weeks but it's just starting to really hurt. I am planning to get a V2 supporter.

The bummer is that this vein is right next to a very important part of my body. Mamas who've had this, can you still have sex / foreplay? Please tell me we don't have to abstain for the next 20 weeks!


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

Hmm...I have, but I won't say it was the best sex I've ever had. Mine is really minor though, and seems a lot better some days than others.


----------



## cjarvis (Nov 6, 2006)

I have varicose veins all up and down the back of my legs and inbetween







. They are really painful when I am pregnant. Having sex does not hurt, but afterwards because of increased blood flow, my veins hurt horribly. If we have sex it is better to do at night so I can lay down the rest of the night and things are all better by morning.


----------



## Gingercat (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjarvis* 
Having sex does not hurt, but afterwards because of increased blood flow, my veins hurt horribly.

Same here! Sex itself does not hurt but I had to spend nearly a whole day with my feet open and up last time I had sex with my husband








In fact it was so painful that I'm scared to death to have sex again, and I'm only 27 weeks


----------



## Laney1983 (Jan 26, 2012)

One of my closest girlfriends has vulvar varicosities, and when she had her baby it was a total nightmare. I'm not even going to say the things she said to describe how she felt because they'er not appropriate for a family friendly forum.

I would like to clear one thing up that I've read about on some of the other threads about this topic (I too have the dreaded veins, and have worried about what will happen if and when I ever successfully conceive). There is a product called the V2 that was made by a company called Prenatal Cradle. I clicked the link in one of the threads (http://www.mothering.com/community/t/846057/omg-vulvar-varicosity) to the website of the company that makes them, and there was no website.

I did a little searching and found out that Prenatal Cradle, LLC is no longer in business :-(

The good news is you can still get them even though the company that makes them no longer exists. I don't know if they just changed names or what the deal is, but I was able to find the Prenatal Cradle V2, but the company that now sells is is called Egan Medical, not Prenatal Cradle.

Maybe they bought them out, changed their name or what. I don't know. But if you're actually suffering from that feeling that everything's all about to fall out you have to go here to get the supporter: http://www.eganmedical.com/Prenatal-Cradle-Plus-V2-Maternity-Support-p/ormt-pncpv2.htm

PrenatalCradle.com is a blank web page now. I tried to reply to the threads where they were touting this now defunct company, but for whatever reason couldn't comment.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

I've had multiple of these with all three pregnancies. The difference this time around, though, is that I had begun running before getting pregnant. I had to stop in early first trimester due to being so sick, and the varicosities showed up. But as soon as I began running and walking regularly again, ALL FOUR OF THEM went away. I don't think it's good to start running at this point if you haven't, but pursuing some aggressive walking might help a lot.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

........


----------

